
OpenWRT Chaos Calmer 15.05 is out - zdw
https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=59528
======
beagle3
Great news. I've been running RC1 with no issues whatsoever for a while.

I recommend everyone who has time to tinker and who has a supported device to
upgrade their router to OpenWRT - it's so much better than any stock firmware
I've used.

Minor caveat - some 1Gb hardware routing backplanes might be faster with the
original firmware if OpenWRT doesn't support them; However, unless you're
routing 1Gb/s between e.g. LAN and WAN, you should be fine.

Thanks, OpenWRT team.

------
CyberDildonics
Three Questions -

Is there a big advantage to OpenWRT as opposed to TomatoeUSB from a couple of
years ago? (3+)

Is there a way to do the same thing for cable modems? Last time I looked the
outlook was pretty bleak.

Is there a good way to build a better/cheaper than stock router out of cheap
ARM boards like rasberry pi 2 (or even some of the more powerful boards)

~~~
beagle3
> Is there a big advantage to OpenWRT as opposed to TomatoeUSB from a couple
> of years ago? (3+)

Updated packages; more features you might not care about, but also security
fixes that you would care about.

E.g., DropBear (the SSH server) had a vulnerability disclosed[0] 3 years ago.
Do you manually updated individual packages?

> Is there a way to do the same thing for cable modems? Last time I looked the
> outlook was pretty bleak.

Not as far as I know. Furthermore, unless you own your cable modem outright,
it (a) might be against your terms of service; and (b) is likely useless, as
carriers can often reflash firmware remotely on their own equipment.

> Is there a good way to build a better/cheaper than stock router out of cheap
> ARM boards like rasberry pi 2 (or even some of the more powerful boards)

Generally, it is impossible to build cheaper, and extremely hard to build
better. The store near my house sells a 5x1Gb/s+WiFi supported TP-Link model
for $75; I'm not familiar with any way to get more than one 1Gb/s port on a
cheap ARM board for that price.

"Better" is often subjective, but these el-cheapo routers actually have
reasonable quality hardware, and have all that you need for a good router, and
nothing else (unlike e.g. the RPi2 which has a GPU, audio/video connectors, an
SD card interface and a lot of other things that are not useful in a router).

[0]
[http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/12131/dropbear-s...](http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/12131/dropbear-
ssh-server-use-after-free-vulnerability)

------
n00b101
Anyone know what is the state of support for Linksys WRT1900ac?

